# leopard gecko eggs denting



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

my leopard gecko has layd to 2eggs yesterday i took them out stright after she had them there was a dent in one of them stright away i put them stright in to the incubator temps ar on 30.7 c and hum is on 89 but they seem to be denting more. one of them has got a dent in it quite bad whod it be ok to open the incubator and take a pick to put up they have onley been in they for 2days


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

possibly two reasons for this.

1. the substrate you have the eggs in is not damp enough. the eggs are dehydrating.

2. the eggs are not fertile and decomposing.

The container you have the eggs in should show condensation on the lid and the humidity should be 90 plus.


----------

